
Ask HN: How do you ensure a good battery lifespan on modern laptop/tablets? - Razengan
I can&#x27;t seem to find a consensus on this. Maybe some battery tech experts lurking on HN can chime in. :)<p>Specifically, if you use a laptop primarily at home, in place of a desktop, do you leave it plugged 24&#x2F;7, or is it a better idea to let it run on its battery for a while every day, even if you&#x27;re not going anywhere?<p>Does leaving a laptop or tablet permanently plugged-in help its battery&#x27;s lifespan or harm it?<p>For reference, I&#x27;m asking for the newer MacBooks and iPad Pros.
======
brudgers
My intuition is that a using the device normally (whatever that means) is more
likely to produce better battery life than whatever scheme might work in
theory because the design of the battery and charging system is tuned to
normal use cases and the engineers have control of parameters directly rather
than indirectly.

------
dietfried
one thing i know for sure: permanently plugged in definitly harms the
battery's lifespan

